# [Risolto]Avvio rapido per Acrobat reader

## fbcyborg

Su winsozz c'è un sistema per fare in modo che Adobe Acrobat Reader venga caricato istantaneamente al doppio click su un file pdf.

Ultimamente quì sulla mia Gentoo, ogni volta che voglio aprire un pdf, passa "un quarto d'ora" prima che esso venga visualizzato.

C'è qualcosa di analogo anche per gentoo, oppure bisogna impostare qualcosa??? All'inizio i files si aprivano subito.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Su winsozz c'è un sistema per fare in modo che Adobe Acrobat Reader venga caricato istantaneamente al doppio click su un file pdf.
> 
> Ultimamente quì sulla mia Gentoo, ogni volta che voglio aprire un pdf, passa "un quarto d'ora" prima che esso venga visualizzato.
> 
> C'è qualcosa di analogo anche per gentoo, oppure bisogna impostare qualcosa??? All'inizio i files si aprivano subito.

 

Che versione stai usando??? Io uso la 7.x e mi viaggia molto velocemente...

Altrimenti usa le alternative FREE   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Altrimenti usa le alternative FREE  

 

Si dice "open source" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## nick_spacca

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Altrimenti usa le alternative FREE   
> 
> Si dice "open source" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

free as in freedom   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Altrimenti usa le alternative FREE   
> 
> Si dice "open source" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Si dice "free software",non "open source"... Stallman docet.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *nick_spacca wrote:*   Altrimenti usa le alternative FREE   
> 
> Si dice "open source" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> 
> Si dice "free software",non "open source"... Stallman docet.

 

Io finirei qui questo MegaOT prima di scatenare una guerra di religione....  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Tanto, famo pè capisse...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Sto usando la versione 7.0.5-r2.

Non ho intenzione di utilizzare le alternative XPDF, non mi soddisfano.. è meglio acroread..

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

con la -r1 c'era un problema con i fonts che faceva si che acrobat si apriva dopo 45 secondi. se non hai cancellato la directory ~/.adobe/Acrobat è probabile che sia ancora lento. Nel caso cancella quella directory

----------

## fbcyborg

Grandee!!! Ha funzionato!

Ora è velocissimo! Adesso, ogni volta che si rallenta, cancello quella dir.

Grazie!

----------

## fabius

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Grandee!!! Ha funzionato!
> 
> Ora è velocissimo! Adesso, ogni volta che si rallenta, cancello quella dir.
> 
> Grazie!

 

In realtà lo fa automaticamente lo script che lancia acrobat: in /opt/Acrobat7/acroread trovi

```
FC=~/.adobe/Acrobat/7.0/Cache/UnixFnt07.lst

[ -s ${FC} ] && rm ${FC} && touch ${FC}
```

e questo a partire dalla -r2 (come suggerito da ProT-0-TypE)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Non ho intenzione di utilizzare le alternative XPDF, non mi soddisfano.. è meglio acroread..

 

Permettimi la domanda, come mai?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Senza sminuire xpdf [il quale può forse apparire un po' spartano o sgraziato], hai mai provato kpdf o gpdf ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao!

Ho provato xpdf e kpdf, non mi piacciono. La grafica di acrobat reader mi piace di più...  non posso farci nulla... Il passo per cambiare ho tentato di farlo, ma non lascio acroread per un lettore pdf che mi soddisfa di meno!

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ciao!
> 
> Ho provato xpdf e kpdf, non mi piacciono. La grafica di acrobat reader mi piace di più...  non posso farci nulla... Il passo per cambiare ho tentato di farlo, ma non lascio acroread per un lettore pdf che mi soddisfa di meno!

 

Sarà anche bello ma da quando ho letto questo articolo mi sono convinto ancora di più che un sw proprietario non può soddisfare la mia fiducia e quindi ne devo fare a meno  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, sì... sapevo di questa storia, se ne parla anche quì. Su puntoinformatico dice di disabilitare java script.. facciamolo allora!  :Very Happy: 

Comunque oggi sto aprendo un pdf e ci sta mettendo sempre il solito "quarto d'ora"!! Sembra che le cose siano tornate come prima.. Se riuscissi a trovare un lettore veramente migliore o paragonabile a acrobat ne sarei felice!

Ogni volta mi tocca cancellare la dir ~/.adobe/Acrobat altrimenti è lentissimo.. vabbè... oppure cambio i permessi a quella dir??? Così da utente non è modificabile???

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ah, sì... sapevo di questa storia, se ne parla anche quì. Su puntoinformatico dice di disabilitare java script.. facciamolo allora! 
> 
> Comunque oggi sto aprendo un pdf e ci sta mettendo sempre il solito "quarto d'ora"!! Sembra che le cose siano tornate come prima.. Se riuscissi a trovare un lettore veramente migliore o paragonabile a acrobat ne sarei felice!
> 
> Ogni volta mi tocca cancellare la dir ~/.adobe/Acrobat altrimenti è lentissimo.. vabbè... oppure cambio i permessi a quella dir??? Così da utente non è modificabile???

 

Ma hai la r1 o la r2 ? Hai controllato quanto riportato da fabius ?

Piccolo OT: mi pare che acrobat non ti soddisfi particolarmente, altrimenti non ne staremmo parlando  :Laughing:   inoltre il fatto che i javascript siano disattivabili non sminuisce il fatto che potenzialmente cerca di fregarti ... e non mi piace venir fregato  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Si hai ragione, mi sta creando problemi, ma il fatto che si vede meglio di altri lettori pdf mi spinge a trovare una soluzione.

In effetti dando un:

```
chown -R root:root ~/.adobe/Acrobat/
```

l'avvio rimane sempre velocissimo. L'unica cosa è che ogni volta mi chiede di accettare la licenza!

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sto usando la versione 7.0.5-r2.
> 
> Non ho intenzione di utilizzare le alternative XPDF, non mi soddisfano.. è meglio acroread..

 

----------

## lavish

concordo sul fatto che questa non è una risposta alla tua domanda, ma ti consiglio di provare evince, lo trovi in portage  :Smile: 

Ciao!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ottimo!!!!  :Very Happy: 

si vede benissimo! Rapido all'avvio.. 

Comincio ad usare Evince. Se continuerà a darmi soddisfazioni lo terrò!!!!

Grazie!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

io quando posso uso le alternative (leggi evince), però è indubbio che alcuni pdf si vedono bene SOLO con acroread...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> io quando posso uso le alternative (leggi evince), però è indubbio che alcuni pdf si vedono bene SOLO con acroread...

 

Daltronde se l'hanno inventato loro il PDF un motivo pur ci sarà   :Wink: 

Comunque prova anche ad usare GGV, è potentissimo ed in una sola botta legge ps/pdf/cazzi&mazzi...in pratica universale....

PS: comunque mi è anche capitato di trovare pdf che si vedevano meglio in xpdf che acroread...casi rarissimi, ma esistono...

----------

